# Address Labels---I am stuck



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Open Office 4.1.4
Instructions for labels

I follow them as best I know, print, got a full page of "first name last name
address
zip code"

Frustrating-- I feel sure I took a wrong turn somewhere. I gotta learn this. In a moment of drunken enthusiasm, no, just plain stupidity, I agreed to type and prepare the Legion news letter.

Now on top of all this we have to worry about some idiot who is mad at his mother in law, his wife, his dog, people in general. Sheesh---that damned .357 weighs a ton, and nobody wants to lug around a rifle. The time is past when you could park your rifle in the rack over the back window and leave the truck windows open.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

OH, Yes, the above was a plea for help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> Open Office 4.1.4
> Instructions for labels
> 
> I follow them as best I know, print, got a full page of "first name last name
> ...


You likely have a text file or spreadsheet with names and addresses that you need to print on mailing labels. To get the names & addresses in the list into the cells of the document you will use the 'mail merge' feature, which will 'merge' the names & addresses into the label template document.

https://www.google.com/search?q=open+office+mail+merge&oq=open+office+mail+merge

That should point you in the right direction.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Stuck on address labels... I see what you did there!


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes, what Nevada said.

It would be easier to advise if we knew what software (and which version) you are trying to use.

I do them with MS Word via a merge file for Christmas cards every year.

(One of the best things I ever bought computer wise is a label printer. It prints labels one at the time from my database. Of course this kind of labels is kind of expensive.)


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Oxankle said:


> Sheesh---that damned .357 weighs a ton, and nobody wants to lug around a rifle..


So get a Sig-P238. Packs a puch, light, easy carry. It's a little banger though.

Mon


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

NRA_guy said:


> It would be easier to advise if we knew what software (and which version) you are trying to use.


From the first post right at the top:



Oxankle said:


> *Open Office 4.1.4*
> Instructions for labels


----------

